
Missions to Mars Shows 52.4% Failure Rate - transburgh
http://gizmodo.com/5387093/missions-to-mars-graphic-shows-524--failure-rate
======
Readmore
Isn't it more that Russia sucked at sending things to Mars? The US definitely
had some failures too but most of the failed missions are on the Soviet Union.

~~~
jws
It might be more accurate to say most of the failures were in the earlier
days. The Soviets took a "launch early launch often" approach in the early
'60s. The US failure rate was much higher then as well and the successes were
relatively simpler things like flybys.

